# Interesting pubs in Dublin



## rogeroleary (18 Oct 2010)

Have a couple of visitors over for a few days (work related). Onne was over some time back and had an interest visiting the Hopstore which we did and then brought him to a couple of others like the GraveDiggers in Glasnevin and Mulligans in Poolbeg St. While he's not a big drinker he seemed to really enjoy the buzz.

I'm trying to do the same this time - was thinking of the Dawson Lounge because of its size and maybe O'Donoughues hopefully there will be some music. Would really appreciate and other suggestions.

Roger


----------



## Boyd (18 Oct 2010)

Personally I like the Long Hall, Cassidys, and Grogans. All good Guinness pubs with quite a bit of character.


----------



## W200 (18 Oct 2010)

The Brazen Head ?
*The Brazen Head - Dublin Pub, Ireland - Irelands Oldest Pub Est. 1198*


----------



## JoeB (18 Oct 2010)

There's also the Porterhouse, in Bray and in Dublin city.. good food too, and a huge choice of drink.


----------



## twofor1 (18 Oct 2010)

How about Johnnie Fox’s, or the Blue light up the Dublin mountains.

http://www.findirishpubs.com/site/member.aspx?ID=84 

http://www.ruraltours.ie/pubs_the_blue_light.html


----------



## shesells (18 Oct 2010)

I like the converted pubs....the Church, the Bank..the Old School House....all these have characters and other stories. Reading the plaques in the Church (off Henry St) is very entertaining, they sometimes have music in there too.


----------



## sustanon (18 Oct 2010)

+1 for the blue light, fantastic little hole in the wall, be sure to arm wrestle Gombo..


----------



## David_Dublin (18 Oct 2010)

I'd stay clear of Mulligans, rudest barmen on the planet in my experience. I like Hartigans on Leeson Street, difficult to get a better pint of Guinness anywhere. Nearys, Keoghs, and maybe the Dawson Lounge (for novelty value) are all decent city centre pubs, in my humble opinion.


----------



## shopgirl (18 Oct 2010)

How about doing the Literary Pub Crawl? I have done it & it was interesting & great craic, it also takes the pressure of you! Someone else does all the work, can't remember how much it cost.


----------



## greenfield (19 Oct 2010)

The Palace on Fleet street - heaven


----------



## rogeroleary (20 Oct 2010)

Brilliant - thank you all for the help..... I haven't been in some of these for years!! 

Roger


----------



## Mpsox (20 Oct 2010)

Personally, I always liked the Stags Head, no piped music and a decent pint


----------



## Boyd (20 Oct 2010)

Forgot to mentioned Bowes & Doyles on Fleet St. Doyles being a surprisingly decent spot for women and its also a late bar


----------



## notagardener (20 Oct 2010)

Bruxelles and The Old Stand (great for a bit of food too)


----------

